# Petrol and VAT!!!



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

I,d be interested to hear peoples views on this.......

I read an article today and it made me wonder......

It said that when you buy a gallon of petrol you are charged VAT on the full cost of it......but one person stated that he thought this was illegal..... because the cost of the actual petrol is only about a third of the actual price, the rest is fuel tax, so therefore..... you are being charged VAT on fuel tax... so how can you be charged VAT on a Tax ????.....


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

y3putt said:


> you are being charged VAT on fuel tax....


Yes, that's correct.


----------



## T7NJB (Mar 3, 2008)

yes it truw you are paying VAT on the fuel excise duty which is 59%....fuckers so how can you pay Value added tax on a tax? wheres the fucking value in that... (unless your called Gordon!) :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

It was the same with the old car tax they used to put on new cars they added the car tax then the VAT to the price+the car tax


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

This website makes for some interesting reading

http://www.petrolprices.com/


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Robbing Bastards. There is one ray of sunshine for me I claim the vat back and set 100% against my business so I am paying about 76p a ltr :lol:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> Robbing Bastards. There is one ray of sunshine for me I claim the vat back and set 100% against my business so I am paying about 76p a ltr :lol:


Ditto


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > Robbing Bastards. There is one ray of sunshine for me I claim the vat back and set 100% against my business so I am paying about 76p a ltr :lol:
> ...


That's rubbish - I'm paying about 50p ltr (for super, obviously)!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Clive I only factored the tax at 20% some of it needs to be at 40% so you are probably right


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

clived said:


> That's rubbish - I'm paying about 50p ltr (for super, obviously)!


Ahh. But they're not licking Bill Gates arse for a living are they Clive?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

TT2BMW said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > That's rubbish - I'm paying about 50p ltr (for super, obviously)!
> ...


Well someone's gotta keep it clean cos there's nothing but shit coming out of it.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Clive I only factored the tax at 20% some of it needs to be at 40% so you are probably right


Only if it's the fuel taking you over the 40% tax threshold, otherwise it's all at 40%, surely?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I dream of earning a salary which takes me over the 40% threshhold. I'm not even close and never will be. Sod it. :evil:

Graham


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I dream of earning a salary which takes me over the 40% threshhold. I'm not even close and never will be. Sod it. :evil:
> 
> Graham


He says whilst driving around in a Â£60K car. :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > I dream of earning a salary which takes me over the 40% threshhold. I'm not even close and never will be. Sod it. :evil:
> ...


True but that's taken me until the age of nearly 60 to achieve that - almost too old to enjoy it - but not quite. :wink:

Graham


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

clived said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Hilly10 said:
> ...


If you take National Insurance into account, one's fuel is even cheaper. I can't be bothered to do the calculations, but NI is now a substantial tax in its own right and its also a tax on already taxed income.

If the government were really clever, they'd put a tax on the income that had already been taxed with income tax and VAT. Oops......I'd forgotten, they done it already with IHT! :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## tt9060 (Mar 10, 2004)

some websites i found today while moaning to myself about the cost of petrol. okay oil is going up and substantially, but most the cost is TAX. and the point at the start of this is paying TAX on TAX is a bl**dy joke.

http://petroltax.co.uk/

http://www.petrolprices.com/fuel-tax.html


----------

